
Free university lectures on computer science - acangiano
http://lecturefox.com/computerscience/
======
reledi
Some more free lectures:

<http://www.khanacademy.org/>

<http://ocw.mit.edu/>

<http://academicearth.org/>

<http://code.google.com/edu/>

------
Niksko
An oldie but goodie. I'll actually bookmark it and tag it correctly this time.
I seem to periodically find this site, and then can never remember it when I
actually have some spare time and want to find it.

Something that I couldn't find on there was Standfor CS106A - Programming
Methodology taught by Mehran Sahami. Amazing Amazing AMAZING lecturer, and a
wonderful introduction to programming. Link:
[http://www.youtube.com/user/StanfordUniversity#p/search/34/K...](http://www.youtube.com/user/StanfordUniversity#p/search/34/KkMDCCdjyW8)

------
seancron
Can someone explain to me what "sorted by foxpoints" means?

------
emit_time_n3rgy
In Addition to all the great comment-links:
<http://www.openculture.com/freeonlinecourses>

(foreign languages) <http://www.openculture.com/freelanguagelessons>

------
photon_off
A seemingly endless amount of free lectures:

[http://www.moreofit.com/similar-
to/lecturefox.com/Top_10_Sit...](http://www.moreofit.com/similar-
to/lecturefox.com/Top_10_Sites_Like_Lecturefox/)

------
tmgrhm
Don't forget about iTunes U.

Stanford have a lot of good lectures up there (especially CS106 for beginners,
and a course for learning iOS development).

------
clyfe
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenCourseWare>

------
octopus
Nice collection of lectures.

------
saadshamim
need os lectures :P

~~~
Xk
Assuming OS as in operating systems, here's UC Berkeley's CS162:

[http://webcast.berkeley.edu/course_details_new.php?seriesid=...](http://webcast.berkeley.edu/course_details_new.php?seriesid=2010-D-26512&semesterid=2010-D)

------
maeon3
Youtube users: 'UserGroupsatGoogle' and 'GoogleTechTalks' post some epic
content for the more advanced programmer.

Continuous Integration with Hudson:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6k0S4O2PnTc>

Cryptography Theory and practice: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDnShu5V99s>

------
maeon3
<http://freescienceonline.blogspot.com/>

